# Are cockatiels affected by the weather?



## katar76 (May 6, 2008)

It is soooo gloomy outside today. Both Jojo and Sunny are not their usual selves.All Jojo wants to do is sit on my shoulder and cuddle, and sunny is not even so loud today. Does anyone else observe this kind of behavior in their tiels when the weather is bad or changes?


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

I notice it only when it snows, mine get quiet, but if the sun is out? I can't shut them up! XDD


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Mine usually have different moods and quite/loud times through-out any sunny day. However like today is overcast and rainy they have been very quite. Only once I'm interacting with them more do they then sometimes get excited for a while. Otherwise it's back to quite time.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mine get sleepy just like me when it's gloomy outside. Today is







though.


----------



## katar76 (May 6, 2008)

Ok, thanks. I was beginning to worry.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm sure warmer weather and sunshine affect the birds. If the length of the day can affect when a bird gets in the mood to breed I think it proves they are sensitive to changes in the weather!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yep mine a the same.


----------

